# MP Cap badge



## MPwannabe (1 Mar 2011)

This is an issue where I am currently posted at in Borden, while I'm awaiting my MP QL3 in March: 

There is a staff member that believes that every trade needs to be QL3 qualified in order to wear the trade badge. He spoke to other Junior MP's and myself and said that if we didn't have a badge in our pockets, then we had no right to wear the Thunderbird. Is he in the right? I can't find the DND information with regards to which opinion is correct.

It was my understanding that upon BMQ/SQ qualification we get a dark beret with the Thunderbird, and upon QL3 grad we get the red beret. Can someone clear this up for me?


Thanks!


----------



## aesop081 (1 Mar 2011)

> Topic: MP Catbadge




Whats a catbadge........i didnt think MPs put badges on cats !!


----------



## Container (1 Mar 2011)

When I was in I wasn't entitled to wear my cap badge until I was done my trades course. Not MP specific however.

As an aside Im shocked that you are on your course and don't know what a "cap badge" is as opposed to a "cat badge"


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 Mar 2011)

Well, it's not an Eagle for starters.  It's a Thunderbird.  In my day, 1989,  we did wear the Cap Badge but without the red identifier or in the case of the Army guys red berets.  They wore Green, and we did not have the extra around our wedges or berets.  Until you "earn" the red, you should not wear the red.


----------



## xena (1 Mar 2011)

What I can assure you of is that there is no CF wide consistent policy on this.  It all depends on Branch/Trade/Regimental policy and traditions.

If your associate is claiming that this is the way it is with all trades, all across the Forces, he is dead wrong, I can assure you of that.

He may be right about MP practices though, but from what others have answered I don't think so.

Is this person in your CoC?  If so, he may be giving you a legal order, which you had better obey.  If he is contradicting other staff members, then this should be brought to the attention of the other staff members for them to sort out behind closed doors.

But as a pre-QL3 person, it's probably not best to confront anyone.  That's not healthy when you don't have any rank.  Survive for now, and if need be, a quiet whisper in the ear of the other staff if this doesn't sort itself out shortly, is probably the best advice I could come up with.

And, yes, it's a Thunderbird, not an Eagle, and it's a CAPbadge, that has virtually nothing to do with _Felis Catus_.


----------



## MPwannabe (1 Mar 2011)

Thanks for all the help guys. I've edited out my ignorance! Appreciate it.


----------



## Rheostatic (1 Mar 2011)

> Whats a catbadge........i didnt think MPs put badges on cats !!


I thought there was only one unit that had issues with catbadges.


----------



## meni0n (1 Mar 2011)

I'm on leave so can't access the DWAN but if you go to the MP Academy intranet site there are joining instructions posted there for the QL3. Last time I read them I believe they did mention MP cap badge on a green beret for new arrivals. Don't quote me on that as I am going from memory. I'm sure someone here with DWAN can give you a hand.


----------



## 211RadOp (1 Mar 2011)

From the MP Acadamy Joining Instructions for QL3 Students



> D. HEADDRESS IS ELEMENT HEADRESS (BERET FOR ARMY, BERET AND WEDGE FOR AIR, BERET AND PEAK CAP FOR NAVY PERSONNEL) WITH MP CAP BADGE IS AUTHORISED DAY ONE OF TRAINING. MP RESERVE QUALIFED QL3 MEMBERS ARE AUTHOIZED TO WEAR THE RED BERET / IDENTIFIER.



http://vcds.mil.ca/sites/CFPM/Resources/Academy/Joining%20Instructions/QL3JI_e%20mod%206%20Aug%2010.doc


----------



## Dissident (1 Mar 2011)

Regarding "Catbadges": The old C Pro C did have a lion as a cap badge.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (1 Mar 2011)

MPgonnabe said:
			
		

> This is an issue where I am currently posted at in Borden, while I'm *awaiting my MP QL3 in March*:
> 
> It was my understanding that upon BMQ/SQ qualification we get a dark beret with the Thunderbird, and upon QL3 grad we get the red beret. Can someone clear this up for me?





			
				211RadOp said:
			
		

> From the MP Acadamy Joining Instructions for QL3 Students
> 
> 
> > D. HEADDRESS IS ELEMENT HEADRESS (BERET FOR ARMY, BERET AND WEDGE FOR AIR, BERET AND PEAK CAP FOR NAVY PERSONNEL) WITH MP CAP BADGE IS AUTHORISED DAY ONE OF TRAINING. MP RESERVE QUALIFED QL3 MEMBERS ARE AUTHOIZED TO WEAR THE RED BERET / IDENTIFIER.
> ...



It may be just a matter of semantics, but interpretation of orders, regulations, and instructions often rest on semantics.  My sense is that the OP is questioning whether he can "now" wear a branch cap badge (whether it portrays a cat or not) even though he is "awaiting training".  The highlighted portion of the joining instruction provided by 211RadOp is the most relevant detail in answering the OP's question and could be easily missed on initial quick reading.


----------



## Ex_RMP (10 Mar 2011)

While at PRETC, you still wear the green beret with Tri-service capbadge.  You are authorised to wear the Thunderbird on the green beret starting day one of the course.  Unless you are reservist MP QL3 qualified, then you are entitled to continue to wear your red beret and thinderbird.


----------

